# Kostenloser PHP-Editor



## thefifa (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wie der Titel bereits sagt, suche ich einen kostenlosen PHP-Editor. Gibt es etwas gutes im Freeware- und/oder Open Source-Bereich? Evtl. gibt es da auch etwas mit WYSIWYG-Editor. 

Vielen Dank

Gruß
thefifa


----------



## Oliver Gringel (14. Februar 2005)

Wie stellst du dir den einen WYSIWYG-Editor für PHP vor?
Ansonsten ist Eclipse (mit PHPEclipse-Plugin) ein recht guter Editor, der noch einige nette Features bietet.


----------



## TTornado (14. Februar 2005)

oder die aktuelle betaversion 4 von zend.com - kannste aber nurnoch nen knappen monat benutzen 
aber der ist echt super  
werd mir das teil vllt. holen


----------



## Ultraflip (14. Februar 2005)

WYSIWYG-Editor wirst Du wohl keinen bekommen ... aber als Editor würde ich Dir jEdit ans Herz legen ...

http://www.jedit.org/

Einige Higlights sind unteranderem der Buffer Switcher oder das Erweitern durch Plug Ins ...


----------



## thefifa (14. Februar 2005)

Na ja, ich meine ja auch nicht so´n WYSIWYG-Editor wie bsp. Netobjects oder so. Sondern eher in Richtung Dreamweaver. Ich konnte in Dreamweaver nur mal reingucken. Aber der er gefiel mir von der Handhabung usw. her. Evtl. gibt es ja etwas vergleichbares im kostenlosen Bereich.


----------



## Ultraflip (14. Februar 2005)

ja ... jEdit


----------



## Oliver Gringel (14. Februar 2005)

Dreamweaver ist ein HTML-Editor. Das hat Recht wenig mit PHP zu tun.


----------



## ConnyF (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Habe vor wenigen Tagen den PHP Designer 2005 (Freeware) entdeckt und der sieht megacool aus. Unter anderem bietet er auch super Unterstützung bei Formularteilen wie Eingabefelder ... Buttons usw.

Lg Conny


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Februar 2005)

Oliver Gringel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dreamweaver ist ein HTML-Editor. Das hat Recht wenig mit PHP zu tun.


Er unterstützt Syntax Highlighting für PHP und ist durchaus sehr gut als PHP Editor geeignet.
Zumindest würde ich mir wenn ich schon Dreamweaver hab nicht noch extra einen PHP Editor zulegen wenn ich in Dreamweaver alles hab was ich brauche.

Wer ihn aber nur für PHP nutzen will, da ist der Preis dann doch ein wenig zu hoch


----------



## xxenon (14. Februar 2005)

ConnyF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Habe vor wenigen Tagen den PHP Designer 2005 (Freeware) entdeckt und der sieht megacool aus. Unter anderem bietet er auch super Unterstützung bei Formularteilen wie Eingabefelder ... Buttons usw.
> 
> Lg Conny



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen.

Ich arbeite zwar lieber mit einfacheren, weniger überfüllten Editoren aber als Gratis-Alternative für Zend Studio ist der nicht zu verachten...

MfG.


----------



## aTa (14. Februar 2005)

Webweaver ist auch noch ne gute Alternative, jedoch gibts for Free eigentlich kaum was so komplexes wie Dreamweaver.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (15. Februar 2005)

Ich kenn auch noch einen: TS Webeditor

den gibt es hier: http://tswebeditor.net.tc



Dunsti


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Februar 2005)

Wenn's nicht grad Windows sein muss: Bluefish 
Ansonsten: notepad


----------



## thefifa (15. Februar 2005)

Für welches BS ist das denn? Linux?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Februar 2005)

Genau, Bluefish ist fuer Linux.

Nachtrag: Geht aber bestimmt auch unter *BSD.


----------



## Nils Hitze (15. Februar 2005)

Es gibt bereits einen Thread der das Thema ausführlich behandelt :

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials79420.html


----------



## friar (15. Februar 2005)

ich hab vor einiger zeit mal mit php designer 05 gearbeitet und war sehr enttäuscht darüber!
 für mich muss ein php editor sofort offen sein und code highlight haben (code highlight war nach einigen einstellungen schön und gut) was mich aber sehr störte war die enorme trägheit davon... was sicherlich als pluspunkt gilt is der php5 und sqlite support!

 arbeite noch mit dem alten php coder pro ausn y2k absolut verbugt aber ein feines prog 

 werde eclipse auch ausprobieren, gibts das auf für linux?

 grüße


----------



## cosmic-blue (16. Februar 2005)

Moin. 

    Also ich arbeite seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Webweaver.
    Ein feiner Editor für PHP/HTML usw. Er ist in deutsch und
    durch kostenlose Plugins erweiterbar.


----------

